# Looking for Roofing Qualifier



## villagesroofer (Sep 3, 2019)

We are located in The Villages and need a Qualifier. Everything regarding terms is up for discussion.


----------



## villagesroofer (Sep 3, 2019)

*Roofing Qualifier*

Are you a qualifier?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

villagesroofer said:


> Are you a qualifier?



Both of those were sock puppet accounts, here solely to advertise a company. Both now banned.:thumbup:


----------

